
Project Aria (FB Glass):research project on the future of wearable AR - svrma
https://tech.fb.com/announcing-project-aria-a-research-project-on-the-future-of-wearable-ar/
======
svrma
> As with any mapping data, security of recorded data is paramount.

This project (and any smart glass for that matter) is a privacy nightmare. But
labeling video and audio data as mapping data instead of what it is is
disingenuous. And more importantly, even if I'm not a user of this product and
don't benefit from it in any way, I have to forego my privacy because of
someone else's choice. I wonder at what point will these anti-privacy
technology will be banned. How could this work under GDPR?!

